# ما هو التواضع ؟



## Soldier Crist (19 مارس 2011)

هل يمكنكن أخباري و الكل عن التواضع بالتفصيل إذا سمحتم ؟


----------



## Rosetta (19 مارس 2011)

*التواضع بحسب الكتاب المقدس :

"اِحْمِلُوا نِيرِي عَلَيْكُمْ وَتَعَلَّمُوا مِنِّي، لأَنِّي وَدِيعٌ وَمُتَوَاضِعُ الْقَلْبِ، فَتَجِدُوا رَاحَةً لِنُفُوسِكُمْ" (إنجيل متى 11: 29)

"أَخْدِمُ الرَّبَّ بِكُلِّ تَوَاضُعٍ وَدُمُوعٍ كَثِيرَةٍ" (سفر أعمال الرسل 20: 19)

"فَالْبَسُوا كَمُخْتَارِي اللهِ الْقِدِّيسِينَ الْمَحْبُوبِينَ أَحْشَاءَ رَأْفَاتٍ، وَلُطْفًا، وَتَوَاضُعًا، وَوَدَاعَةً، وَطُولَ أَنَاةٍ، مُحْتَمِلِينَ بَعْضُكُمْ بَعْضًا، وَمُسَامِحِينَ بَعْضُكُمْ بَعْضًا إِنْ كَانَ لأَحَدٍ عَلَى أَحَدٍ شَكْوَى. كَمَا غَفَرَ لَكُمُ الْمَسِيحُ هكَذَا أَنْتُمْ أَيْضًا" (رسالة بولس الرسول إلى أهل كولوسي 3: 12، 13)

"فَتَوَاضَعُوا تَحْتَ يَدِ اللهِ الْقَوِيَّةِ لِكَيْ يَرْفَعَكُمْ فِي حِينِهِ" (رسالة بطرس الرسول الأولى 5: 6)

"صلاة المتواضع تنفذ الغيوم، ولا تستقر حتى تصِل، ولا تنصرف حتى يفتقد العلي ويحكم بعدل ويجري القضاء" 
(سفر يشوع بن سيراخ 35: 21)

"لأَنَّ الرَّبَّ عَال وَيَرَى الْمُتَوَاضِعَ، أَمَّا الْمُتَكَبِّرُ فَيَعْرِفُهُ مِنْ بَعِيدٍ" (سفر المزامير 138: 6)

"تَأْتِي الْكِبْرِيَاءُ فَيَأْتِي الْهَوَانُ، وَمَعَ الْمُتَوَاضِعِينَ حِكْمَةٌ" (سفر الأمثال 11: 2)

"ثَوَابُ التَّوَاضُعِ وَمَخَافَةِ الرَّبِّ هُوَ غِنًى وَكَرَامَةٌ وَحَيَاةٌ" (سفر الأمثال 22: 4)

​*


----------



## Soldier Crist (19 مارس 2011)

شكرا Rosetta لكن أحتاج معلومات أكثر ما معنى التواضع ؟


----------



## مونيكا 57 (19 مارس 2011)

*عندما ينحنى الكبير امام الصغير فهذا تواضع
عندما ينحنى السيد المسيح امام التلاميذ ويغسل لهم ارجلهم فهذا تواضع
عندما  تقلل من شان شئ انت فعلته فهذا تواضع*


----------



## Critic (19 مارس 2011)

http://st-takla.org/Full-Free-Copti...eya-Al-Fadila-Al-Oula_Modesty-1st-Virtue.html


----------



## أَمَة (19 مارس 2011)

التواضع الكامل من صفات الله وحده. 
مهما تواضع الإنسان لن يصل الى تواضع الله غير المدرك.

وهذا ما يقوله الكتاب المقدس عن تواضع الله الذي يفترض في الإنسان المؤمن أن يكون على مثاله، لأن السيد المسيح = الله الظاهر في الجسد *عاش* *في وسطنا* لكي *يكون فكره فينا:*

*3 لاَ شَيْئاً بِتَحَزُّبٍ أَوْ بِعُجْبٍ، بَلْ بِتَوَاضُعٍ، حَاسِبِينَ بَعْضُكُمُ الْبَعْضَ أَفْضَلَ مِنْ أَنْفُسِهِمْ. *
*4 لاَ تَنْظُرُوا كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ إِلَى مَا هُوَ لِنَفْسِهِ، بَلْ كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ إِلَى مَا هُوَ لآخَرِينَ أَيْضاً. *
*5 فَلْيَكُنْ فِيكُمْ هَذَا الْفِكْرُ الَّذِي فِي الْمَسِيحِ يَسُوعَ أَيْضاً: *
*6 الَّذِي إِذْ كَانَ فِي صُورَةِ اللهِ، لَمْ يَحْسِبْ خُلْسَةً أَنْ يَكُونَ مُعَادِلاً لِلَّهِ. *
*7 لَكِنَّهُ أَخْلَى نَفْسَهُ، آخِذاً صُورَةَ عَبْدٍ، صَائِراً فِي شِبْهِ النَّاسِ. *
*8 وَإِذْ وُجِدَ فِي الْهَيْئَةِ كَإِنْسَانٍ، وَضَعَ نَفْسَهُ وَأَطَاعَ حَتَّى الْمَوْتَ مَوْتَ الصَّلِيبِ. *
 
*نرى تواضع الله بتجسده في المسيح. 
الله الذي ظهر في الهيئة كإنسان وقَبِلَ الموت على الصليب هو التواضع بنفسه.*


----------

